# Yahoo- Relay for Life celebrates strong kickoff (Richmond Times-Dispatch)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Cancer patients, survivors and caregivers are once again gearing up for Relay for Life, the annual fundraiser for the American Cancer Society. This marks the 25th year for the event. Relay for Life of Rockingham County kicked off the evening of Jan. 15 in the Morehead High School.View the full article


----------

